# Small eyed chihuahua!



## SugarChi

I took these pics of the girls today, they both weigh exactly the same at the minute- 3 and a quarter lbs. I think they look similar enough in shape, apart from their eyes and their bites. But Spices eyes are much smaller and less rounded! 

Are chihuahuas eyes meant to look more like Sugars or Spices?? Just curious! My guess is Sugars eyes are more to breed standard?


----------



## flippedstars

Yes, Sugar's eyes are more 'to standard' but they both are beautiful girls


----------



## jesuschick

Ruby is my best bred dog and her eyes are smaller than my others. Eden's head is mostly eyes!

I agree with flippedstars that they are gorgeous girls!


----------



## OzChi

Eyes should be large but not protruding. Sugar's are probably more to standard. My Axle has small eyes and small ears for a Chi, Chloe has huge protruding eyes and Winston seems to be in proportion - guess that's bound to happen when yuo have 3!


----------



## SugarChi

Thanks guys!

Ye I thought so. Spices eyes are really squinty lol, and more oval shaped, I only just realised wen I was taking those pics and they were beside each other! 

Jesuschick Ruby's eyes do look just a tad smaller than ur other 2s but they are much more rounded than Spices aren't they? Funny how they can look so different yet are the same breed!


----------



## flippedstars

You CAN get big eyes though without them being protruding...my Charm has 'those' eyes 

Her ears are set too high but as far as eyes go, this is about as 'perfect' as you can get for eyes!










Correct eyes are becoming harder and harder to find unfortunately and it is often part of what makes chihuahuas appear so adorable and babylike


----------



## jesuschick

That girl is so beautiful that it is ridiculous!!


----------



## flippedstars

FWIW, if you see too much 'white' at the inside of the corner of the eye (really, any, in an adult), that means the eye socket is too small. We call that wall-eyed and while it's not the end of the world it certainly isn't ideal and something that most good breeders try to breed away from.


----------



## KittyD

Sugar has typier eyes, but they are both lovely!


----------



## Tink

The breed standard for eyes, as described in the AKC listing for Chihuahua "Eyes - Full, round, but not protruding, balanced, set well apart-luminous dark or luminous ruby." 

Tango's eyes are more or less to standard. Jazz's eyes are not as full and round. They're more almond shaped.


----------



## rms3402

They are both uber adorable!!


----------



## ~LS~

I agree with all the ladies, you have two gorgeous pups! :love2: Both super pretty.


----------



## Kurukulla

Hayley sugar is beautiful, lovely big dark eyes.. Spices are a little too small but it doesn't stop her being equally as beautiful.. I always think a tongue poker is quit endearing!!!! 

My daisy has massive eyes too. The others are v dark and large not as much as charm and Frankie just looks like a bug.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

I think Mylo's eyes seem more almond shaped but I love them. I think both your girls are absolutely adorable!


----------



## SugarChi

flippedstars said:


> You CAN get big eyes though without them being protruding...my Charm has 'those' eyes
> 
> Her ears are set too high but as far as eyes go, this is about as 'perfect' as you can get for eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct eyes are becoming harder and harder to find unfortunately and it is often part of what makes chihuahuas appear so adorable and babylike


Omg Charm is so beautiful! I love her! Yes I see that, her eyes are way bigger and more round than my Spice! I knew Spice wouldnt be really typey when I bought her, Sugar is def typier in general. 



KittyD said:


> Sugar has typier eyes, but they are both lovely!


 Awe thank u! 



Tink said:


> The breed standard for eyes, as described in the AKC listing for Chihuahua "Eyes - Full, round, but not protruding, balanced, set well apart-luminous dark or luminous ruby."
> 
> Tango's eyes are more or less to standard. Jazz's eyes are not as full and round. They're more almond shaped.


Ye Spices eyes are def not typey chi eyes going by that lol! I don't mind tho as I knew she wouldnt be typey wen I bought her as her bite is wrong and her mummys muzzle was too long! But I just loved her too much to not get her lol 



rms3402 said:


> They are both uber adorable!!


 Awe thank u! The pics aren't great as they r from my iPad, must get my camera out and take some nicer ones  



~LS~ said:


> I agree with all the ladies, you have two gorgeous pups! :love2: Both super pretty.


Thank u!  



Kurukulla said:


> Hayley sugar is beautiful, lovely big dark eyes.. Spices are a little too small but it doesn't stop her being equally as beautiful.. I always think a tongue poker is quit endearing!!!!
> 
> My daisy has massive eyes too. The others are v dark and large not as much as charm and Frankie just looks like a bug.


Awe thank u Sarah, I love Sugars look, she's the typist chi I could afford anyway lol! Ano she's always got that wee tongue out, my mum always says it looks like shes got a bit of ham sticking out of her mouth! Her bottom jaw is shorter than her top, is that undershot or overshot I can't remember?? So I figure she will always stick her tongue out. 



Buildthemskywards said:


> I think Mylo's eyes seem more almond shaped but I love them. I think both your girls are absolutely adorable!


Awe thank u, I love your wee Mylo he's a beaut!


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Colouring plays a part too, Sugar has dark fur around her eyes which makes them look bigger, Spice doesn't. if they were the same colour the difference wouldn't be as noticeable. One of the reasons I love sables so much is the dark eye circles.
Charm's eyes are massive! She is such a cutie!


----------



## pupluv168

I have a soft spot for Sugar because of the gorgeous black mask. As a person with a black masked Chi, I love her!!!

Sugar and Spice are both adorable though.


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Me too, in fact Sugar looks a lot like Bambi, only long haired.


----------



## nabi

your two are beyond cute....absolutely adorable.....


----------



## pinkprincess

Sugar looks soo like my honey!


----------



## ~LS~

I came back to look at your girls again, they are just sooooo cute! :love7:


----------



## KathyPlaskow

The eyes... yes... one of chihuahua's special attraction... both your girls are cute.


----------



## Jayda

Sugar is adorable (actually they both are, I really love that pink coat). Sugar look like my Lady with her coloring and black mask!


----------



## TessArooo

OMG! They are SOOOOOO adorable! <3 <3 <3 them....they are precious!


----------

